# How about some love for Montebello Road?



## Francis Cebedo

Montebello Road - a dead end, 6 mile climb that starts by Stevens Creek reservoir in Cupertino. It starts out steep and doesn't relent until you are beat. It is cold and usually wet.

I hate this climb. It is close to my house but I seldom do it because of the qualities mentioned above. It is pure climber's hell... or heaven. It just pitches you up over 10% right when you're not ready. Then it slaps you around at the end.

Old La Honda, Kings Mountain, Highway 9, Tunitas, West Alpine are much more pleasant climbs.

That being said, yesterday was a 70 degree day in February so I decided to give it a go. I've got a new bike (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=22617) so how bad can I look?

To make a long story short, it was a brilliant day in the office. 36:14 minute climb which is a new record for me by 20 seconds. This is February so it comes as a complete surprise. My last record was done in peak season after a lot of training and a lot of attempts. 

I've been riding every day lightly after the rains stopped. Bad weather like that really gives one appreciation when the sun finally comes out.

So anyway, here's the highlight of my ride. As I started my climb, an Alto Velo rider is coming down. Later as I turn back I notice he's following me. I'm on full effort on this timed run and he passes me like I'm standing still. I ask him how many laps he's doing and he says he's on the last of 8!!!!!!!!!!! Half laps. 8 times up the beginning climb of Montebello. On the graph below, you'll see where he turns around, as it flattens out. I think climbing halfway is about 900 feet.

Anyway, great day for me and meeting the Alto Velo Montebello climber gives me some perspective and motivation.

francois


----------



## johnny99

Montebello Road isn't really a dead end. There is an opening to the left of the gate at the top so bikes can pass though. From the gate there is about 1 mile of well maintained fire road to the summit of Black Mountain, which is one of the highest points on the peninsula (2800'). From the summit, you can see the bay, the Pacific coast, Mt. Hamilton, the Crystal Springs reservoirs, and (on a non-foggy day) all the way to San Francisco and Mt. Tam. After the summit, the fire road continues another couple of miles out to Page Mill Road.

The loop up Montebello, down Page Mill, and back via Moody and Foothill is about 25 miles, but you can easily make it longer by turning left on Page Mill Rd and connecting to Skyline or Alpine Rd. The dirt part of Montebello is easily passible on a road bike, except when it is really muddy after a storm.


----------



## Vffr1

I love your bike, it's look really nice. I just purchased a new bike last week (Cannondale Six13) and I expect to get it in about 2 -3 weeks. I live in San Jose, and my buddy rides Montebello a few times a week ([Jim] is on a Robauix) if you see him, say hi!
,
I'm a recreational rider coming off a LeMond Zurich. I like Looks alot, I almost bought one when I got my Zurich. I just looked on this site and I cound'nt find any reviews on the 481 or the 585. 

When people say it's expensive, and are high bikes these days, my Cannodale retails at $4,500, not sure what a 585 with DA cost?

Enjoy that beatiful bike!

Michael


----------



## goose127

*A Great Climb...*

Personally I love this climb. It is great training for roadies and mountain bike racers. No doubt though that you need to be mentally ready for it since it is such a demanding climb no options to take it easy. However, I don't think it is that popular around here since it is pretty much up and down and how difficult it is. BTW good time for so early in the season.

Are you planning any group road rides this year? I'd love to get a group together to do some of these climbs around here especially at a good pace.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

johnny99 said:


> Montebello Road isn't really a dead end. There is an opening to the left of the gate at the top so bikes can pass though. From the gate there is about 1 mile of well maintained fire road to the summit of Black Mountain, which is one of the highest points on the peninsula (2800'). From the summit, you can see the bay, the Pacific coast, Mt. Hamilton, the Crystal Springs reservoirs, and (on a non-foggy day) all the way to San Francisco and Mt. Tam. After the summit, the fire road continues another couple of miles out to Page Mill Road.
> 
> The loop up Montebello, down Page Mill, and back via Moody and Foothill is about 25 miles, but you can easily make it longer by turning left on Page Mill Rd and connecting to Skyline or Alpine Rd. The dirt part of Montebello is easily passible on a road bike, except when it is really muddy after a storm.


Yes, yes you're absolutely right. I've taken that fire road many, many times... on my mountain bike. The views at the top never disappoints! 2800 feet huh? Quite impressive.

3 miles on that gravel fireroad is for the hearty though and I'd need a second road bike for that. I sometimes wonder if a cross-bike would do well there. Going back home on page mill and foot hill is a great loop but might be a little too long and smooth for a cross bike.

Actually if I have a cross bike, I'd take the typical mountain bike route, down Canyon trail and back home through Foothill.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Vffr1 said:


> I love your bike, it's look really nice. I just purchased a new bike last week (Cannondale Six13) and I expect to get it in about 2 -3 weeks. I live in San Jose, and my buddy rides Montebello a few times a week ([Jim] is on a Robauix) if you see him, say hi!
> ,
> I'm a recreational rider coming off a LeMond Zurich. I like Looks alot, I almost bought one when I got my Zurich. I just looked on this site and I cound'nt find any reviews on the 481 or the 585.
> 
> When people say it's expensive, and are high bikes these days, my Cannodale retails at $4,500, not sure what a 585 with DA cost?
> 
> Enjoy that beatiful bike!
> 
> Michael


Thanks a ton. Hey the Six13 is probably the most coveted bike today. You gotta tell us how that performs.

I just happen to stumble upon Look bikes since I deal with their distributor to purchase a bunch of Easton stuff. I bought a Look 481 last year and it is the best I've ever tried (I've tried about 6 good brands). Then the 585 came along and I just had to try it. Most of Look is not that expensive since it comes with fork seatpost and headset. The 585 though is a true luxury item clocking in at $3k for the frame, headset and fork.

We should all get together in the next couple of months. Make sure to get ready and purchase your roadbikereview clothing at voler.com!

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo

goose127 said:


> Personally I love this climb. It is great training for roadies and mountain bike racers. No doubt though that you need to be mentally ready for it since it is such a demanding climb no options to take it easy. However, I don't think it is that popular around here since it is pretty much up and down and how difficult it is. BTW good time for so early in the season.
> 
> Are you planning any group road rides this year? I'd love to get a group together to do some of these climbs around here especially at a good pace.


Spoken like a true climber! This climb definitely gets you ready, mentally and physically for most other climbs. Come to think of it, the descent is the same way too. I was miserable descending Montebello on my first year of road riding. It is rough on top and too fast on the bottom. But with the right equipment and a good rhythm, I finally figured it out and even find myself pedaling down this hill. I'll call it a very technical descent to do well but very satisfying.

Yup, we should definitely et together this season. Maybe I'll put together a regular roadbikereview group ride.

francois


----------



## johnny99

goose127 said:


> Personally I love this climb. It is great training for roadies and mountain bike racers. No doubt though that you need to be mentally ready for it since it is such a demanding climb no options to take it easy. However, I don't think it is that popular around here since it is pretty much up and down and how difficult it is.


I climbed Montebello today and saw maybe 20 or 30 other cyclists going either up or down. That's in the same ballpark as some of the other nearby long climbs like Page Mill or Alpine or Kings Mountain. I'm pretty sure some of the local cycling clubs (both racing clubs and recreational clubs) take regular training rides on this road. Check them out, you may find a group in your speed range.

The dirt part of Montebello is really not that bad. I do it on normal 23mm road tires. There's one short uphill stretch near the summit where you have to balance carefully to keep your traction. The rest is pretty mild.


----------



## jumpstumper

Montebello Road is a great climb, but the Bay Area climb that kicks my butt the most is Quimby Road - the "shortcut" to Mt. Hamilton. 

I'd be interested in a RBR Bay Area group ride...


----------



## Francis Cebedo

jumpstumper said:


> Montebello Road is a great climb, but the Bay Area climb that kicks my butt the most is Quimby Road - the "shortcut" to Mt. Hamilton.
> 
> I'd be interested in a RBR Bay Area group ride...



Ahhhh quimby. A hot little number to start off the Hamilton climb...

There is another monster in our midst, even tougher than Quimby. Bbbbbohlman! It's strikes fear in most who don't sport a triple front chainring.

2 Weeks ago, my group ride ventured out there. It's right behind downtown saratoga, past the cemetery. Check out the grade compared to Mt. Eden road. It is a sustained 12-18% all the way to the Onorbit fork. That's where my graph ends as we turned back. If you continue and do the left fork (Onorbit, it pitches up to 22%).

This climb does not bother me too much because I never try to time trial it. I just go in survival mode and crawl. Also, I always chuckle climbing while thinking how ridicilously steep the road is. Of course I haven't taken Onorbit in a long time. Nothing funny about 22%.

francois


----------



## mohair_chair

johnny99 said:


> The dirt part of Montebello is easily passible on a road bike....


I've only ridden the dirt once on my road bike and it was pretty sketchy. Lots and lots of sand and lots of opportunities to wind up face down in it. That's how it was last September. I managed to keep the bike up, but I'll stick to doing that section on my mountain bike, which I've done many, many times.


----------



## johnny99

mohair_chair said:


> I've only ridden the dirt once on my road bike and it was pretty sketchy. Lots and lots of sand and lots of opportunities to wind up face down in it. That's how it was last September. I managed to keep the bike up, but I'll stick to doing that section on my mountain bike, which I've done many, many times.


That's interesting. I rode the dirt part of Montebello half a dozen times during the summer and fall last year, using my rode bike with 23mm tires. A couple of times, I rode it with a 70+ year old buddy. Neither of us had problems, though we were careful on that short uphill just before the summit. We always to it in the south to north direction (ending at Page Mill). The other direction might be a little harder.


----------



## Vffr1

*Hicks Anyone?*

How about Hicks!, That's my nemesis (I like Metcalf though!), I know it's not Quimby, but I don't think I can climb Quimby (remember, I'm a recreational rider). I'd like to see the Hicks chart. 

My new bike will sport a double compact 50/36 (I'm coming off a triple) so we'll see what that does to my already slow climbing times.

Give some love to Hicks people!

Michael


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Vffr1 said:


> How about Hicks!, That's my nemesis (I like Metcalf though!), I know it's not Quimby, but I don't think I can climb Quimby (remember, I'm a recreational rider). I'd like to see the Hicks chart.
> 
> My new bike will sport a double compact 50/36 (I'm coming off a triple) so we'll see what that does to my already slow climbing times.
> 
> Give some love to Hicks people!
> 
> Michael


Here is the climbing bible for the south bay. A rating of 6 is the most difficult. Hicks is there but the distance of 5.6 miles is a little misleading. The front side hicks is very, very steep on the last 1.5 miles to the summit. As tough as Bohlman, I think... just not as long.

http://www.actc.org/billygoats/bgoats.htm

francois


----------



## Merlin

*Cool*

Sounds like fun! I'll be down there again in May Francis. Lets get together for another ride.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Merlin said:


> Sounds like fun! I'll be down there again in May Francis. Lets get together for another ride.


Awesome Merlin, we're still reeling from the spanking you delivered last year. I'll prepare a 10,000 foot ride to the ocean and back.

Are you racing Sea Otter this year? I'm in the road race and singlespeed race.

francois


----------



## johnny99

francois said:


> http://www.actc.org/billygoats/bgoats.htm


Those ratings are kind of weird. Mora (a pretty mild 600 foot climb) has the same difficulty rating "5" as the much longer Montebello or Mt. Hamilton. Redwood Gulch is rated "6". Yes, RG is steep, but it is only 650 feet.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

johnny99 said:


> Those ratings are kind of weird. Mora (a pretty mild 600 foot climb) has the same difficulty rating "5" as the much longer Montebello or Mt. Hamilton. Redwood Gulch is rated "6". Yes, RG is steep, but it is only 650 feet.


Yes, you really gotta factor distance in your head when reading that chart.

I think it's the right way to do it though. Most weekend riders can tackle Hamilton. But take them to Redwood Gulch and most of them will be walking.

Which reminds of a cruel, funny story... Last year the Seqouia Century(or something) went through Redwood Gulch in the opening miles. A cruel joke if you ask me. A lot of people had to walk up.

francois


----------



## Merlin

francois said:


> Awesome Merlin, we're still reeling from the spanking you delivered last year. I'll prepare a 10,000 foot ride to the ocean and back.
> 
> Are you racing Sea Otter this year? I'm in the road race and singlespeed race.
> 
> francois


Thanks! Thats the nicest thing anyone has said to me all week:}

I'll be doing the Sea Otter road race for the first time this year and the XC Expert 45 on Sunday. Already have reservation at Embassy Suites. You?


----------



## Taskmaxter

This is another great site for climbs in the bay area that is on the web:

http://graphics.stanford.edu/~cek/racing/climbs.html


----------



## Dinosaur

*I rode that a couple of years ago..*

I rode up Montebello Road two years ago when I was house sitting for my son who lives in San Jose. I live in the foothills above Auburn and even by the standards here, it's a steep climb. 

For what it's worth, I'm part of the history of Montebello Rd. I was a CHP Officer in the late 70's and investigated a double fatal accident which invovled two teenage kids that went over the side the night before. The first switch back, just up from Stevens Canyon Rd that has a high dirt berm on the right side, it was not there before.

I used to ride Hicks Road a lot also, coming in mostly from the New Almaden side. The nice thing about the San Jose area is you have a lot of choices. Here, basically it's just a lot of climbing or descending with nothing in between. You can't beat the bay area weather either, but you can have the traffic....


----------

